# My wife on our bed



## Iron Flatline (Dec 15, 2009)

A shot of my wife, modeling for me.


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that an intentional vignette or just shadows at the corners. The one to the left is distracting which oddly enough exaggerates the one to the right. I love looking at beautiful women but my eyes got pulled away quickly by them.


Pose, focus and lighting look great in my opinion.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 16, 2009)

Vignetting doesn't work for me at all here.  Pose and composition are lovely, triangles all throughout.  The model is lovely as is the light, shadows give depth and shape to her face.  Good exposure and love the soft back-lit background.  

Very nice shot!


----------



## Goontz (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the vignette is more distracting because it's only in 2 corners instead of all 4. As others have said, this is otherwise a very nice shot.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 16, 2009)

If I had to guess, the vignette appears to be more of an artifact of the environment, and in which case, I think it absolutely rocks. I dislike fake vignetting, but this is very nice.

ASIDE FROM THE SILLY TECHNICAL TIDBITS...

This is a beautiful and complimentary photo. Nice angle and expression, the bedroom element and the fact that I can see skin on her legs in the background all gives a faint sexual/sensual undertone to it, and yet you see elements of her age... they are subtle, but you can see them. To me this thing just yells "beauty at any age", and that's just spectacular. A very beautiful image of a very beautiful woman. You're a lucky man and I hope she's overjoyed at this picture of her. Such a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice.  Well done.


----------



## sinjans (Dec 16, 2009)

manaheim said:


> If I had to guess, the vignette appears to be more of an artifact of the environment, and in which case, I think it absolutely rocks. I dislike fake vignetting, but this is very nice.
> 
> ASIDE FROM THE SILLY TECHNICAL TIDBITS...
> 
> This is a beautiful and complimentary photo. Nice angle and expression, the bedroom element and the fact that I can see skin on her legs in the background all gives a faint sexual/sensual undertone to it, and yet you see elements of her age... they are subtle, but you can see them. To me this thing just yells "beauty at any age", and that's just spectacular. A very beautiful image of a very beautiful woman. You're a lucky man and I hope she's overjoyed at this picture of her. Such a wonderful thing to have.


 
+1 on that note. Fantastic beautiful shot


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the look/feel of the image, don't really like the vignette around her. 
The filter effect you used - have mixed feelings about it - it seems a bit to dark for indoor.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the thoughtful comments. I have been MIA from TPF for a while, and it is nice to come back to photography, and the community.

The vignette is classic idiocy... the hood on the lens is assymetrical (24 -105 Canon) and it is pretty loose. I had knocked it off-axis, and didn't notice for the whole set of images.

My wife is 43, the mother of my three kids, and incredibly attractive to me. She is also patient, and knows a good session means I disappear to the basement to work on my image files, thus leaving her in peace to watch Mad Men or just be on Facebook


----------



## Pugs (Dec 16, 2009)

Not just to you, Brother... that is a SERIOUSLY fine looking lady!  It sounds like you know how lucky you are!  I feel the same way 'bout being that lucky to have the wife I have, too!


----------



## Brian L (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a great image the way it is. Very nice and love the look. She is very photogenic. Do some more poses to get some more pictures for you. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## t00sl0w (Dec 17, 2009)

great picture man, your wife is very beautiful. i dont mind the vignette around the edge, it doesn't hurt the picture, so i dont see why it was brought up...lol


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 17, 2009)

wow, first time ive seen a picture witha kind of vignette (which i understand here is real) that i love, amazing shot!


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning

Michael


----------



## PhotoVerve (Dec 18, 2009)

I think this shot absolutely rocks.  Definitely a nice moment captured.  Is it me, or are there tons of beautiful wives/girlfriends on here!?


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 18, 2009)

> My wife is 43, the mother of my three kids, and incredibly attractive to me. She is also patient, and knows a good session means I disappear to the basement to work on my image files, thus leaving her in peace to watch Mad Men or just be on Facebook



lol


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 18, 2009)

> My wife is 43, the mother of my three kids, and incredibly attractive to me. She is also patient, and knows a good session means I disappear to the basement to work on my image files, thus leaving her in peace to watch Mad Men or just be on Facebook



My wife was reading over my shoulder and cracked up laughing when she saw that. I guess she is in agreement.


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice expression! Could use a little fill flash


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

Pugs said:


> Vignetting doesn't work for me at all here.  Pose and composition are lovely, *triangles all throughout*.  The model is lovely as is the light, shadows give depth and shape to her face.  Good exposure and love the soft back-lit background.
> 
> Very nice shot!



Couldn't say it better myself.  This has easily become one of my fave images on here. 

Beautiful wife btw. :thumbup:


----------



## jennyjen (Dec 28, 2009)

The picture of your wife is cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think its a nice picture


----------



## fuglychick21 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice!  Your wife is a beautiful woman!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 29, 2009)

I love when husbands say great things about their wives. Good job boys! And the picture is adorable!


----------



## randys (Dec 29, 2009)

There have been a lot of comments regarding the vignetting and how beautiful ur wife is...and yes she is! )))) I'm looking at it a little differently. I like phot0s where the background is intentionally blown out and with the exception of some faint view of the floor for example, the model is THE total focus. There is nothing to draw the eyes away.  I think in this case there is an area beyond the vignette and that is what can pull the eye away. Usually the model has more light on her (more fill light?) It looks like there is a big contrast between the blown out background and the somewhat darker foreground. 

What was ur DOF? Her face is detailed and sharp and her arm is already going out of focus. Was it intended to be strictly facial? 

These aren't criticisms. I would like to know why things were decided for my own information. 

Thanks for sharing and I wish i has someone who would pose for me.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 29, 2009)

It was a totally conscious choice to shoot very shallow. i don't remove EXIF, but don't have a way of looking into the file right now... I'm pretty sure it was a Canon 85mm f/1.2 L at f/1.4 or f/2... The lens is incredibly fast, so I don't think I shot totally wide open because the DOF would be too shallow - eyes in focus, tip of nose soft... that looks silly. But yes, the goal was to get the face, and let the rest be soft. It fits the mood, I wanted it to be dreamy, the morning after when you realize you still like each other... that kind of thing. The bed is obviously a soft texture, as are the curtains back-lit behind her, I could have theoretically shot with a greater Depth of Field, but it the goal truly was to lock the viewer into the eyes. 

I pre-visualized this shots months ago (easy, it's my wife and our bedroom, I knoow the model and the location) so I knew exactly what I wanted, and how to shoot it. The silly off-color Lomo effect happened late at night over a glass of wine, and is not mission-critical to the image. The vignetting is pure noobism!


----------



## Pugs (Dec 29, 2009)

Iron Flatline said:


> It was a totally conscious choice to shoot very shallow. i don't remove EXIF, but don't have a way of looking into the file right now... I'm pretty sure it was a Canon 85mm f/1.2 L at f/1.4 or f/2... The lens is incredibly fast, so I don't think I shot totally wide open because the DOF would be too shallow - eyes in focus, tip of nose soft... that looks silly. But yes, the goal was to get the face, and let the rest be soft. It fits the mood, I wanted it to be dreamy, the morning after when you realize you still like each other... that kind of thing. The bed is obviously a soft texture, as are the curtains back-lit behind her, I could have theoretically shot with a greater Depth of Field, but it the goal truly was to lock the viewer into the eyes.
> 
> I pre-visualized this shots months ago (easy, it's my wife and our bedroom, I knoow the model and the location) so I knew exactly what I wanted, and how to shoot it. The silly off-color Lomo effect happened late at night over a glass of wine, and is not mission-critical to the image. The vignetting is pure noobism!



Here's your EXIF

[Image]
Make = Canon
Model = Canon EOS 5D
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 240
Y Resolution = 240
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Adobe Photoshop CS3 Windows
Date Time = 2009-11-21 18:28:59
Artist = Yoram Roth
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 228

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/1250"
F Number = F1.2
Exposure Program = Aperture priority
ISO Speed Ratings = 400
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2009-11-17 12:00:22
Date Time Digitized = 2009-11-17 12:00:22
Shutter Speed Value = 10.29 TV
Aperture Value = 0.53 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F1.24
Metering Mode = Pattern
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Focal Length = 85mm
Color Space = Uncalibrated
Exif Image Width = 900
Exif Image Height = 600
Focal Plane X Resolution = 3086.926
Focal Plane Y Resolution = 3091.295
Focal Plane Resolution Unit = inch
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Scene Capture Type = Normal


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 29, 2009)

You're wife is gorgeous!  I do love the lighting, but would have liked to have seen a little bit more light on her face to see her eyes, maybe a tad fill light!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 29, 2009)

peekay said:


> f/1.2 ? Woa I would have expected the DOF to be much much shallower :scratch:


LOL, me too...



ddm1975 said:


> You're wife is gorgeous!  I do love the lighting, but would have liked to have seen a little bit more light on her face to see her eyes, maybe a tad fill light!


It's actually there, the Lomo effect ends up raising the contrast too much and making it too dark... but the eyes pop, which is what matters to me.


----------

